# Braucht man heute noch Receiver??



## C Punkt (22. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Schwester kauft sich einen neuen 65 Zoll TV bei amazon:

Grundig 65VLX6100 BP 164 cm (65 Zoll) LED-Backlight Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner (DVB-T2 HD/C/S2), Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

und ich soll mich jetzt um einen passenden guten Receiver dafür kümmern, aber ich frage mich nun (unter anderem weil ich bei den Fragen und Antworten dort gelesen habe dass dort schon ein Receiver drin ist) ob man sowas heutzutage überhaupt noch benötigt?! Und wenn doch für was? Kann der eingebaute Receiver dann alles was ein externer auch könnte? Oder kriegt man da mehr Sender, wenn man zb auch SF1 und so gucken möchte? Kennen uns da wirklich gar nicht aus..

Danke!


----------



## pphs (22. November 2018)

65 Zoll für 675.. da heißt das motto wohl auch Größe ist alles oder?


----------



## u78g (22. November 2018)

C Punkt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Meine Schwester kauft sich einen neuen 65 Zoll TV bei amazon:
> 
> ...



...das kommt darauf an welche Ansprüche du stellst.  Im Prinzip kannst du den eingebauten Receiver verwenden,bekommst die gleichen Kanäle,  nur bei den meisten TV`s ist die Reaktionszeit unterirdisch schlecht (zpsb. umschalten der Kanäle oder aufrufen von Programm info).  Da must du deinen TV mal testen wie dir das bei dem gefällt oder eben nicht.
Mein Sony ist ne "Schlftablette" in der Hinsicht, deshalb habe ich einen externen Receiver.


----------



## goern (22. November 2018)

Geht es dir alleine ums TV schauen, dann würde ich sagen :Interner Receiver langt.
Für gewisse Zusatzfunktionen jedoch rate ich zu einem eigenständigen Receiver.
- Sky Box Sets oder Demand
- Unity Media/Horizon ebenfalls für Abspielen von Serien oder die Aufnahme von diesen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. November 2018)

Die internen receiver reichen vollkommen aus.
Deren Vorteil ist auch, dass sie direkt in das System und die Benutzeroberfläche integriert sind.

Da deine Schwester eh nicht die höchsten Ansprüche stellt bei dem geringem Preis und der grosse, wird fuer sie wohl sowieso die Tatsache überwiegen, dass es ohne weitere Box aufgeräumter aussieht, weniger Strom verbraucht wird und nur eine Fernbedienung rumliegt. 

Bildqualität ist bei 65 Zoll und dem geringem Preis wohl sowieso zweitrangig. 
Wobei ich generell aber sowieso bezweifle, dass ein 600euro teurer externer receiver wirklich ein besseres Bild liefert als generell irgendein interner)


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. November 2018)

Eine Vu+ Ultimo 4k kostet mit den erforderlichen Tunern und SSD ja so viel wie der ganze Fernseher.

Wenn das meine Schwester wäre, dann könnte die mich mal. Den geiz ist geil TV kaufen und kein Support. Die gucken doch eh nur Titanic, RTL  und sixx, irgendwann BabyTV, dann Super RTL 


Maximal würde ich der Schwester raten von den letzten Radio- und Fernsehtechnikern, die es noch gibt. Panasonic TV kaufen, weil die halten noch durch...


----------

